
25 Frequently Used Linux Commands – A Real World Statistics from 3.7M Commands - giis
http://webminal.org/fulc/
======
tannerwj
a fork bomb at #11? why?

~~~
giis
Seems like when you provide free terminal, some user may be just curious to
try/test it out and some user wants to bring it down :)

